# Need Advice for bottle calf



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

This is Fla Gal niece and she is allowing me to use her account. I have a 3 days old bottle calf and she has runny and loose stools. I have been feeding her 2 pints 3 times a day, My aunt suggested to cut back to 2 times a day? Could this be the cause of the loose stools or scours? Just need advise...New mommy.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

What are you feeding? If you are feeding milk replacer you may need to cut back the amount of powder you are putting in and cut back to 2 bottles a day. We have also found that cracking a couple of fresh eggs into the bottle helps with the loose stools.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

We raise bottle calves and have been since 1980. We feed 2 quarts twice a day. That is what the bottle holds. When ever we get a calf that is loose/runny we put one or two eggs in the milk replacer usually they firm up after the first egg. This works for us. Three times a day is to much milk and results in loose stool, if calf is smaller like jersey or cute little holstein we cut back on the 2 quarts then as they stay solid/firm we will increase milk.
And dont worry if calf acts like it is still hungry because they will take in milk till it kills them.
Glenn


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you for the advice, I will try an egg. I will let you know how she does.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I am feeding the Dumor medicated milk replacer.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you sure you are giving 2 pints and not 2 quarts? 2 quarts is what the bottle holds. You usually feed a calf 1 gallon of milk a day divided between 2 feedings. When I first bring some home, I divide that 1 gallon into 3 or even 4 feedings. Then work up to 2qts per feeding. Feeding too much can give them scours. So, if you are feeding 2 qts 3 times a day - DO CUT BACK!!

Feeding less more often can be a good way to help a sick calf. I have one with a bit of runny stools today also. I was reading last night that if they are energetic and happily, hungrily eating still- you might not need to do anything. Just keep *close* watch. Do you have them on MReplacer? How's their appetite? The switch from colostrum to MR might be what is affecting them, or, the stress of moving them Try feeding electrolytes for 2 feedings and then go back to the milk and see if they do better. Loose stools can be from feeding too much - but can also be from a bacterial infection which would take antibiotics. 

I tried the egg last time and it didn't work for me...but I might have tried too late. I also feed cow's milk rather than MR. Maybe that's part of why it didn't work for me. I notice that I have to watch switching holstein calves to jersey milk also.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I too divide one gallon of milk between 3 feedings, however, I generally start the first few days with one quart per feeding, so they are getting a little less than a gallon. I then work up to a gallon a day. I feed raw milk from our Jersey cow rather than MR. The exact amount per feeding generally depends on what breed of calf I'm feeding. Jerseys and angus get a little less, holstein and brown swiss get a little more.
Someone here suggested eggs as well, and I find they work well on a calf that is scouring. We fed scrambled eggs and they worked great! We also feed older bread to our bottle calves.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

The big thing here is what breed? Jersey needs a half to 3/4 gallon over the day for the first week. And as far as eggs go, it is better to get local if not your own eggs, store bought don`t do much good. two eggs is better than one also and if it doesn`t get better put a small evelope of Knox unflavored jello in with the milk. I have no idea why people feed medicated milk replacer, then when they do get sick you have to give alot more medication. I feed raw whole milk, and know some people don`t have a choice. Raw milk from the cow is always the best choice. > Thanks Marc


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

springvalley said:


> The big thing here is what breed? Jersey needs a half to 3/4 gallon over the day for the first week. And as far as eggs go, it is better to get local if not your own eggs, store bought don`t do much good. two eggs is better than one also and if it doesn`t get better put a small evelope of Knox unflavored jello in with the milk. I have no idea why people feed medicated milk replacer, then when they do get sick you have to give alot more medication. I feed raw whole milk, and know some people don`t have a choice. Raw milk from the cow is always the best choice. > Thanks Marc


Hey Marc,
I thought everyone had their own farm fresh eggs, my neighbor said eggs were no help (store bought) then he switched to our eggs and said they work. I wish we still had our own milk but since we no longer milk we have no source for anything but milk replacer. And real milk does grow better calves with less headaches, and I agree we feed less milk to the smaller babies, just gotta use common sense.
Glenn


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My eggs are my own and they didn't work. Sometimes the pick up a bacteria or other buggies....so folks just need to do what they need to do. I've raised them with no trouble on milk replacer and no trouble on real milk. I've had trouble with calves on both too. I am not sure all MR is medicated.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

SAV-A-CAF Scours & Pneumonia Treatment is what I use


first you have loose scours but do not know WHY

This works for both take the temp


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I have read where sure-jell is good to give to them? it's 3tablespoons to 1 cup warm water then an hour later give 1 pint of milk, then 1 hours after that more sure-jell, then a egg a day for 2 days after? Has anyone heard of this? And does it work. I am ready to call the vet in the am. Do you think it is nessary to call. I did go and get the regular milk replacer too. It's called Unimilk.


----------



## poischis (Feb 2, 2011)

to Fla Gal, I'd wait before calling in the vet, they need some time to recover, a calf can have scours for 2 days without any serious effects, cut back on milk, 3/4of a gallon, maybe less, for the next two days and i should ne back to normal, also make sure you have the proper temperature for the milk, as close as possible to 101-102F, make you sure you mix the powder with the milk. Do not water the calf anymore if you are. I Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

UPDATE: Ok this morning she was doing great, she even eat some grain, hay and spited on some water, then I fed her and her stools started to loosen, not as bad as the day before. She has slowed down on her bowel movement, but when she does go it's loose again. She went 2 more times and it was still loose . I fed her 2 pints this morning and 3 pints this afternoon and I'm getting ready to feed her 3 more pints soon. I was told maybe go to the feed store for antibiotics? Not sure what to do, I will see how she does over night.I just wanted to Thank everyone for the advise, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Fla Gal here,

Poischis, it's my niece's calf, she's not a member here, I gave her access to my user name because she couldn't wait to join to get answers. Thanks to all of you for helping my niece.

I went to her house this morning. Got there just before 9:30. We went to Lowe's, got supplies and hung out all day building a temporary shelter and keeping an eye on Belle (the heifer calf that's scouring).

I wanted to share two of the pictures that were taken today. They were taken with a camera phone. The sun was bright in the west so the quality is a bit off but they're still decent pictures.

The link below has a picture of Belle all stretched out after her afternoon meal. She had been curled up and decided to stretch her legs. The second picture is of the shelter we put together so both calves could get out of the rain and have a dry, shady place to go.

The left of the shelter(south) is an existing wall where Bubba the spoiled rotten pig lives when he's not roaming the pasture. We put up a full sheet of plywood against the fence and cut the second piece of plywood in half. Those pieces formed the north and east wall. The top is two sheets of corrugated plastic sheeting. It isn't much but it'll work great for temporary shelter until the pole barn, with stalls, is built. Today was good quality family time while we were watching over Belle.

We had fun! 

http://www.use.com/c8ddea708030e723d906#photo=1


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Fla Gal I looked at your photos and recommend treating the calf with the product Myersfarm mentioned in post #11. SAV-A-CAF Scours & Pneumonia Treatment, I have read about the product but have never used it. I'd spend the money today and treat the calf before noon. Forget the homemade remendies, they work if you know what your're doing. Scours is nothing to question, it's deadly. Just my thoughts....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sav-A-Caf Scours & Pneumonia Treatment Calf Milk Replacer is a complete milk replacer and bacterial scours & pneumonia treatment for herd replacement calves. Medicated with the highest approved levels of neomycin and oxytetracycline for optimal effectiveness. Made with easily digested milk proteins and our exclusive blend of functional proteins and probiotic complex sugars to help restore and maintain normal digestive function. Contains elevated levels of vitamins and organic trace minerals support the calf's immune system. Magic Crystals for Easy MixingÂ®.
&#8226;Ingredients: Dried whey, dried whey product, dried whey protein concentrate, animal fat (preserved with BHA, BHT, citric acid & ethoxyquin), dried animal plasma, coconut oil, calcium carbonate, dextrose, corn syrup solids, dried skimmed milk, maltodextrin, sodium silico aluminate, vitamin E supplement, artificial flavor, ascorbic acid, iron proteinate, choline chloride, magnesium sulfate, zinc proteinate, niacin supplement, selenium yeast, brewer's dried yeast, vitamin A supplement, DL-methionine, manganese proteinate, vitamin D3 supplement, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, zinc sulfate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, cobalt proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), silicon dioxide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid and biotin
Active Drug Ingredients: Neomycin sulfate - 1.25 g/lb., Oxytetracycline (from Oxytetracycline Dihydrate) - 1.25 g/lb. and the equivalent to Oxytetracycline Hydrochloride


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If this calf has been out in the weather without shelter, it could very well be scours and pneumonia. Calves need a nice dry warm place to be in, I would treat like topside has said this calf looks sick from the picture. A calf should curl up when they are sleeping, I don`t think it`s that warm down there is it? If you have some straw, put some of that in your new shed and put the calf in it. > Thanks Marc


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Droopy ears, yellow stinky butt...Not picking on you Fla gal just trying to help...Keep in touch...Topside


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Please do as suggested. If you don't see results within 24 hours call your vet. The last round of steers we raised, I had one that scoured. Nothing helping him until I got Naxcel from the vet. 2cc, once a day for 5 days. $20.

If your calf lays like that often, put a bale of hay behind it so it can sit up a bit. Lying flat like that is bad for a calf..unless it's sunning itself, of course.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

springvalley said:


> If this calf has been out in the weather without shelter, it could very well be scours and pneumonia. Calves need a nice dry warm place to be in, I would treat like topside has said this calf looks sick from the picture. A calf should curl up when they are sleeping, I don`t think it`s that warm down there is it? If you have some straw, put some of that in your new shed and put the calf in it. > Thanks Marc


Marc, before the picture was taken she had been curled up for well over an hour. Through the entire day, when she slept, she slept curled up. She was stretching her legs. Camera phone pictures aren't the best and it makes her look rougher than she is.

The weather here hasn't been bad and neither of the calves have had to be out in the rain or suffer from being too cold.

We bedded the shelter deep, with good clean hay. You can't see it in the picture because we didn't put much near the opening. Most of it is behind the short panel where you can't see it. It's about ten inches deep.

I tried to call my niece a few minutes ago and she didn't answer. I know she was going to the feed store this morning. We'll have to wait to hear from her to know how Belle is doing.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

No young calf should lay like that..they stand up to stretch...tail still wet ...they really only have so many days of moisture in there bodies ....I would alsogive electrolites in between feedings..pick up at the same feed store..the calf LOOKS BEHIND and needs to catch up quick


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Fla Gal here,

I was going to wait until I heard from my niece to post again but maybe these pictures, and more information will help clear up a little confusion. They bought two bottle calves, a bull calf for the freezer and Belle, because they wanted a lawn mower.

Belle is a twin to a bull calf and the dairy told my niece Belle had no sex organs and she was small because the bull calf took most of the nutrition. I told her the guy was giving her a few quick answers so he didn't have to explain what a Free Martin was. As far as the nutrition answer he gave her, maybe it was because they didn't care and wouldn't take a little extra time with Belle to make sure she ate. My niece said the conditions for the calves at both dairys they went to were bad. The calves they got were purchased from the dairy that had better conditions for the calves.

Being that they wanted a lawn mower, my niece chose Belle. She's a sucker for the underdog. Geeze, the kids raised Bubba the pig to show for 4H and bought him back because they couldn't stand the thought of him being butchered. He's now a happy, healthy pasture pig that weight in some where between 750 to 800 pounds and loves his peanut butter cracker snacks.

Topside, it's green poop, not yellow. Belle did fine yesterday after she'd had the Sure Jell the day before. She was up and moving around fine, wobbly, but fine. It doesn't stink any more than any other cow poop. He ears don't droop all the time. When she's up and moving around she perky, tries to headbutt for milk and will follow you around.

In the first picture, of the set of three, you can see the weather isn't bad and Belle is a lot smaller than Duke, who is two days older then her. He wasn't a twin.

The second picture is of Belle. She looked pretty bad on that first day and she's still thinner than Duke and a little wobbly on her feet. I hope this helps with all of you understanding what's going on.

http://www.use.com/71490744cb8df06c8c1f#photo=1


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

myersfarm, from my post above I think you'll see that she was behind from the start. She wasn't just laying like that she stretched out for a minute or so and then got to her feet. She didn't stay that way for long. She isn't dehydrated, we made sure of that. She was drinking water throughout the day yesterday too.

My niece was going to get electrolytes this morning to give to Belle. We have to wait to hear from her as to what's going on.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Fla Gal from what I see you have a day or less


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

UPDATE I went to the dairy were I got her from and they said to give her pepto and pedialyte. I put the pepto mixed with 3pints of pedialyte. She drank that down this was about 12:30 this morning. I look in on her and as I walked to thier pen, she was standing and swaying her tail back in forth. So now I am going to give her some more pedialyte later this eveing and I will give you another update. Everyone Thank you again for taking time to respond.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I fed her about 11:00pm and she was doing good, now when she ate her last bottle of the night about 15 minutes later she had loose stools once again. I am callin the dairy farm where I purchased her tomorrow, a person there has offered to come and take a look at her. She was up and walking around for a while today and seemed to be doing good. I just don't get it. So until tomorrow I will let you know what happens. Thank you again.


----------



## poischis (Feb 2, 2011)

Your niece might have bought a calf whose intestine where not develloped properly, it happens sometimes.

-Poischis


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How's the calf doing?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Fla Gal here,

I checked with my niece yesterday and the calf was doing okay. The lady from the dairy is supposed to stop by sometime today. My niece will probably give an update then. Topside1, thanks for asking.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Fla Gal here again,

I finally got to talk to my niece today. She said Belle is doing fine. Belle has been running around and kicking her heels up. She's no longer wobbly on her feet. My niece followed the advise of using Pepto Bismol and Pedilyte (not sure about the spelling) and things are okay now.

Here are two pictures of them taken late this afternoon. In the first picture Belle is on the right, in the second picture she's on the left. The easiest way to tell them apart at a glance is Belle has white feet. 
http://www.use.com/3156ff55e8c4312062db#photo=1

Thanks to all of you for your help, my niece and I appreciate it.


----------

